# NEED URGENT HELP!!!!



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

I took a drive over to Shark Aquarium today and picked up two 4" pirayas and one 4" blushing red. I put them into my tank after a short acclimation period. I went upstairs to eat, and when i come back i see one of the new pirayas stuck to one of my powerheads. Im not sure how long he was stuck to it. I unplugged the powerhead and removed him. He has a huge circle shaped hicky (for lack of a better word) right on his side, covering the gills on that side too. I have him seperated into my hospital tank for now, he is laying around, swimming a little bit. Should i be worried big time? Has this happened to anyone before? Just want to make sure he will be ok, and that i didnt throw $150 out the window on him. Als, what can i do to prevent this from happening again? thanks


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

that sucks...first put some stress coat in the hos tank with him, then add some salt...make sure the light is off, and take all things out that could cause any stress.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Piranhas have amazing healing capacity...shouldn´t be any problem...you can add aquarium salt or Melafix to help him heal...good luck with it!


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks for the quick responses guys!







I got some stress coat and salt in the hospital tank, no lights on. I hope he will be ok. What can i do to prevent this from happening again? Thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I cant imagine a 4" piranha getting stuck, my feeders are smart enough to stay away. You could add a prefilter to the intake, this should spread out the suction enough for them.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry about posting in the wrong forum, i was all frantic. I was thinking a prefilter would help, but they are big and ugly, thats why i never had one before. Although this may definately change my mind. I didnt think this would happent to a 4"er either, maybe he was a little shook up and discombobulated from the 45 minute trip back.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Here are some pics of the fish i picked up today. They are actually a bit smaller than 4".
The new blushing red, he's a tiny guy:








The smaller of the two pirayas (this is the one who got stuck to powerhead):








The other piraya:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

nice fish...he will make it, don't worry...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it could have been a fluke. You may want to keep the powerhead off for a day or 2 to let them get used to the tank but I dont think this will happen again.

Oh, dont worry about posting in the wrong forum, I know you were in a rush for answers.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I think it could have been a fluke. You may want to keep the powerhead off for a day or 2 to let them get used to the tank but I dont think this will happen again.
> 
> Oh, dont worry about posting in the wrong forum, I know you were in a rush for answers.










Thanks. I am going to keep the powerhead off for a hour or two, but they really love to fight when its off, i leave it on the majority of the time, except when feeding, and sometimes at night.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Melafix and salt









stresscoat is overpriced rubbish - IMHO


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Ive had the little fella in the hospital tank with lots of salt now for about an hour. He is swimming around looking great. Thanks everyone for the input and quick replies. How long do you guys think i should leave him in the hospital tank for? I am considering putting him back soon, he looks practically back to normal.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

i disagree with you innes stress coat has worked great for me so to each his own


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Here are some pics of the injury, sorry about the quality.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If he is acting fine I would toss him back in. There are never any guarantees with piranhas but he should be fine.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> If he is acting fine I would toss him back in. There are never any guarantees with piranhas but he should be fine.


 I put him back in, and one of my caribe took a nice bite out of the little fella, he is going to spend at least the next week in the hospital tank with melafix and salt.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nycvr6 said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > If he is acting fine I would toss him back in. There are never any guarantees with piranhas but he should be fine.
> ...


 good luck


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Death in # said:


> good luck


Thanks! Here is another pic, showing the bite and the blood mark from the powerhead. The bite looks like he was de-scaled a bit, maybe a little meat, but mainly a surface wound. He seems to be doing alright, just had a REALLY bad day.
Sorry for the blurry pic again, i cant seem to get a good pic in my hospital tank.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that's one unfortunate piraya... :sad: Hope he'll be better soon!


----------

